# What do you do if you don't know your dog's birthday?



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Question for all you owners of rescue dogs with unknown histories: what do you do when you are asked about your dog's birthday? I adopted my dog Molly from an animal shelter on Jan 17 and they said she was approximately 4 months old. Since she was listed as a stray, there wasn't much history available on her. For her birthday, I just subtracted four months and made up a birthday of September 17, 2009. It's not perfect, but it's the best I could do. I'm just curious what everyone else does when it comes to this subject.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

When I first took my dog to the vet in September 2006 I was told he was about 9 months old. My guess is he was born in January 2006. His vet records say his birthday is 1/1/2006.

I think your method is good.  Since I don't even know what day I got him, I can't be more specific like you can!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Shiningsummer said:


> Question for all you owners of rescue dogs with unknown histories: what do you do when you are asked about your dog's birthday? I adopted my dog Molly from an animal shelter on Jan 17 and they said she was approximately 4 months old. Since she was listed as a stray, there wasn't much history available on her. For her birthday, I just subtracted four months and made up a birthday of September 17, 2009. It's not perfect, but it's the best I could do. I'm just curious what everyone else does when it comes to this subject.


This is exactly what I do.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm confused as to why people want to know their dogs birthday. I got Zero when he was a year and a half (so they said). I know that a year from that date he's 2.5.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I would do the same thing you did. The vet's office asks for their birthday, or mine does anyway. I'm sure they just need an estimate, doesn't have to be exact. If you want to celebrate her birthdays you could either go by her estimated birthday or the day you adopted her.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, lots of people celebrate their dog's "gotcha" day.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, the vet's office asked for the dog's birthday and so did the doggy daycare she goes to. I probably never would have even thought about my dog's birthday if it weren't for that. Although I have to admit that I definitely want to celebrate her birthday, too. Molly is my first dog since I was a little girl and my first rescue ever, so I don't have much experience to draw from. It's interesting to know what other people do in this situation. Thanks for the replies, it's not a big deal, just something I was curious about.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Yes, lots of people celebrate their dog's "gotcha" day.


Lol, that's a good name for it! That was definitely a very special day. Knowing me, I'll probably just end up celebrating both days.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 25, 2010)

We were told she was about a year when we got her...which was exactly one year from today!!!!...so we decided today would be her 2nd birthday.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Happy 2nd Birthday!!!!


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

We did the same- just made up a birthday based on the age they thought she was when we got her. But we've only used that to estimate her age for paperwork at the vet and doggy day care. We celebrate her adoption day- much more significant to us!


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

Georgia's records show her made up birthday from the SPCA (they guessed she was two years old and subtracted two years from the day the vet saw her).

Personally, I celebrate her adoption day, which happens to be my birthday, so it is easy to remember.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Just curious. Why do you celebrate the adoption day?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil was supposed to be 1.5 when I got him, so I made up his birthday to be October 17th. Just because the month seemed right and I liked the date  I celebrate both his birthday and his gotcha day. Because I can, lol! 



hulkamaniac said:


> Just curious. Why do you celebrate the adoption day?


I do it because I'm happy that I adopted him and I just like celebrating. I'm not religious but I celebrate every holiday I can


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

My oldest I know was born August 10th because I was at the Fair and knew the people and I was sitting right on the fence during the Country Rodeo when the kids came over and said the puppies were being born. She was given to me by them on October 1st. 

All my Rescues we know approximately how old they were so all their birthdays are on the 10th of the closest month to their age. We always celebrate their birthday and the anniversary of their adoption/rescue date.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I had to guess their birthdays for vet paperwork and I was just curious as to their age (it didn't affect whether I adopted them or not). I had the vet guess their ages which were 6 months and 1.5 years at the time. The are now a 1.5 and 2.5. I really thought my 6 month old was older than that when I got her but who knows. I'm just glad to have my furbabies.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Bella was a Walmart parking lot tailgate puppy. Her first owner had to guesstimate her birthdate to be around the end of October or beginning of November. My birthday is oct 27, my oldest girls bday is nov 27, my younger girls bday is sept 4, so we just assigned bellas to be nov 4 to kinda keep with the pattern.


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

Leo's previous owner's told me they thought he was born in June, so I just celebrate his birthday on the same day as mine


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

When we adopted Sadie the Humane Society told us she was 8 weeks old. I took her to the vet on the way home, and they said more like 10 weeks, so I just subtracted to come up with the date. Her birthday is May 25th.


----------



## Bubbly (Mar 20, 2010)

I did the same thing as most of you. I took Bubbles' estimated age (I got her at 10 weeks old) and subtracted from there.

I also celebrate her gotcha day too!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> Just curious. Why do you celebrate the adoption day?


Some of us are excited to have dogs? 

Jonas had papers with him at the shelter with his actual birthday, so I celebrate both that and his adoption day. We have no idea when the rest of them were born, we aren't even sure of Jack or Magpie's age, so we celebrate their gotcha days. We don't stop traffic or any thing, but they get extra treats and a big dinner.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Some of us are excited to have dogs?


Hehehe, that's funny.

We're gotcha day celebrators because I hate guesstimating (I'm the same way when I cook, everything has to be measured). In fact Mandie's 1 year gotcha date is coming up and I'm having a shin dig. It's amazing how much she just fit into our brand new family (DH and I had only married a couple of months when he demanded we bring her home ). I celebrate the girls' lives because of all the joys they bring to mine. I figure it's the least I can do, whether they understand what's going on or not.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I know Wally's B-Day (turned 3 not long ago) but if I didn't it would probably be "Gotcha Day" or I'd generate a number between 1 and 365 randomly and whatever date is that XXXth day of the year would be the "birthday".


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

hulkamaniac said:


> Just curious. Why do you celebrate the adoption day?


Because celebrating the good times brings joy to our lives. Will the dog know? Of course not. But that's not going to stop me from enjoying the moment, anyway. You celebrate a kid's first birthday, even though they won't remember it, right? Last year I celebrated Kit's birthday, and I also celebrated her first gotcha day. A good time was had by all.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

We adopted Maddie in August, when she was 9 months old, making her birth month November. As for the day, I was born on the 15 (of Jan) and my DH was born on the 25 (April) so we chose the date right in the midde. Her "official birthday" is November 20!


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

Oscar was about 9 months when we got him ( on my birthday) tracking back brings us to middle of Feb, our wedding anniversary is feb 14 so he shares with us..


Remy was about a year when my son plucked him from the field so we gave him that as his birthday July 4th !


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Bentley was approx. 1 year when I adopted him so to make it easy, I decided that his gotcha day would also be his birthday. I do celebrate that day...he gets extra long walks, a special dinner and I usually take him to the store and let him pick out a present 

For Harley, her previous owners told the shelter that she was born in May 06 so I decided that May 20 would be her birthday. We celebrated with a special treat, a trip to the lake for swimming and a new toy.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

I also celebrate Plume's birthday on her "gotcha day" (I like that term, by the way). I gotched her on December 12th the year before last. So that's when we celebrate her birthday. Special food, a couple of new toys and lots of kisses, hugs and belly rubs. I don't know who loves it better, Plume or I. She doesn't of course, get the whole birthday thing. But she loves her new toys. Not to mention the belly rub ...


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I did the subtraction method. So Cracker's "estimated" birthday is March 1. I use this as an excuse to buy a new collar and toy that I wouldn't normally buy (something nicer than usual). She may not now the difference, but she has made my life complete in many ways and I want to celebrate THAT.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

hulkamaniac said:


> Just curious. Why do you celebrate the adoption day?


I celebrate it because I am so happy to have her that I like to recognize the anniversary of the day we found her at the SPCA. Plus I need a date to add a year to her age, and since her birthday was randomly assigned by the SPCA, I use her adoption day.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

All my dogs have the same birth date. Weird huh? 
Yeah they where all born in December...... according to me and me useless memory. If they where all different months I would forget how old they are. Actually that made me rethink the birthday. Maybe they should all age the same day I do.... hmmm. I have a hard enough time remembering my own age and birth date. Sometimes I have to consult with my drivers license to figure it out. 

I don't celebrate their birthdays I don't even celebrate mine personally I'm a bore and don't like to celebrate anything not even Christmas. To me everyday is just as good as the next.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

hulkamaniac said:


> I'm confused as to why people want to know their dogs birthday. I got Zero when he was a year and a half (so they said). I know that a year from that date he's 2.5.





hulkamaniac said:


> Just curious. Why do you celebrate the adoption day?


I know Uallis was born on March 5th. I know one of my cats was born on Feb. 28th. I like to recognize those days to reflect on their growth and appreciate their presence in my life and what they have meant to me over the years. I don't know Eddie's exact birthday so I guessed, picked a date in the month he was probably born and did the same with my other cat where I don't know his exact birth date either.

Its amounts to the same as recognizing another persons birthday. I had a birthday recently and got numerous calls from family and friends to tell me happy birthday and that they love me. I do the same on their birthdays. On Mother's Day, I let my mom know that I love her and appreciate her. 

Birthdays, Mother's Day, Father's Day, etc. are just days of recognition to show appreciation for those that you care about. It doesn't matter in the end that the dog or cat doesn't KNOW that its their birthday. Its just a day set aside for them in which you ponder and reflect on their presence in your life. It's the same with Valentines Day which celebrates couples, or Christmas that emphasizes relationships with family. They are all days of appreciation and recognition. There is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Speaking of dog birthdays...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq43rfcarQ0


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I never knew my cats' birthdays and never really thought much about them. I kind of guess the months they were born and put down the 1st for vet papers. I felt bad recently when I looked up their kitten pictures and realized they were about 2 years older than what I had remembered (6 and 13) ... oops.

So, anyway, that makes me more conscientious of trying to remember Buffy's estimated birthday too (I counted back 8 weeks from when I was introduced to her and picked a day). I guess it should be easier to remember in the future since the year ends in '10. My family and friends are all big into celebrating their dogs' birthdays; I'm not sure how I will be until hers gets here I guess.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I got Tiberius on March 17th (St. Patrick's Day, w00t), and that is what we use for his birthday. I'm sure his actual birthdate is on the records the vet has, but since the vet won't give me the paperwork from his previous visits with previous owner, we just used his gotcha day.

Jayce, my cat, was 4 months old when I adopted him at the end of July. His unofficial Birthday is 3/20. Cassiel, my other kitty, was 8 weeks old when we rescued her on 6/18. So her birthday is 4/30.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I knew Pebbles birthday because I got her records from the previous owners vet. Storm however has a made up b-day since she was a barn kitten the previous owner had no idea as to when she was born. The vet aged her at about 12 weeks on her first vet appointment the day after I got her, I did the subtraction method and came up with early April, I decided on the 15 because no one ever forgets tax day, lol!


----------

